# Bosch CS10 Circular Saw



## Tedstor

Thanks for the review. I am in the market for a new Circular saw. I'll definitely take your review into consideration. 
I'll probably end-up with a conventional Makita circular saw. However, I'm also toying with the idea of a Makita track saw.


----------



## jap

Thanks, good to know.


----------



## pintodeluxe

The CS-5 is a great left-blade saw that doesn't have the flexing problem you mention. 
It is usually not on store shelves, so you have to order it. 
I am not sold on all Bosch tools, but the CS-5 is a good one. Once you get a Freud blade on it…cuts like using a tablesaw.


----------



## redSLED

^ Agreed on the Bosch CS5 - great saw, I've used it this past spring and summer (borrowed from a friend, but gave it back). If Bosch puts a rubberized handle and LED light and integrated blower on the CS5 next week, I will buy it instantly. I'm a little ambidextrous so switching hands on a left-blade/right-blade circ. saw is no issue for me.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Good to know. I usually consider Bosch power tools to be lifetime tools. I would buy a Bosch Circular Saw but I'm with you. I want to be able to depend on the tool to do the job I bought it for. Next time I see one of these saws, I'll take a close look to and see if I can confirm your findings.


----------

